# Poop Question



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

When hedgehogs get older, do they outgrow their poopyness? Cinnamon is 3 and half months old, and she poops all over things, especially when i take her out of her cage. She fell over in her poop or something because her quills were poopy, i gave her a bath, 2 seconds after shes pooping all over me again. If its not poop, its pee, and my mom isnt happy with the poop all over the carpet. DX I'm usually quick enough to catch it, but once i get her to poo in her litter box once, id have to hold her above it the next time she poops because otherwise her feet will get all poopy too.  So does anyone have advice about managing all the poop?

oh yea, the food i feed her is EVO turkey and chicken food. I dont know if that changes anything, becvause when i first got her she didnt poop very much on me at all.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Babies and young hogs are pooping machines, they tend to become a little more 'regular' once they reach adulthood, but that doesn't mean she isn't going to poop on the floor or on you, but you tend to have a better chance of catching it. I'm not really sure what you can do at the moment to battle the poop, poopy feet is just part of most hedgehogs, be it from running on their wheel or just stepping in it.

As for playtime, you might consider doing something else so she isn't on the carpet and making your mom mad with all the baby pooping, such as getting a playpen from PetCo and finding a blanket or something that won't catch her feet (like a fleece throw blanket) she can walk on, or some people even use those plastic kiddie pools. But indeed due to her age, she's basically a tiny manure factor, and it should calm down as she ages.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Even now that my hedgies are older I still use a towel or blanket during cuddle time. They like it when I bunch it up & they can root around in it & find a little place to hide & sleep. That way if there's any poop or even crumbs, all you have to do is shake it out in the back yark & wash it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"poop crumbs" 
:lol:


----------

